# Hyatt High Sierra: explain it all to me from the beginning



## julieandtheboys (Jan 5, 2011)

We love Incline Village. We have rented at a townhouse a couple times recently and it is a perfect location for us. Skiing at Diamond Peak, the lake, casinos no longer our speed. Family of four, school age boys. The drive is no big deal from the Bay Area. 

That said, please explain to me the ins and outs of the Hyatt system. I've researched the tug board before when considering HGVC for Hawaii. I know about the resale market being better than buying direct. 

What would it take for me to get a week around Christmas vacation and/or a week in the summer months? How many points would I want? Any idea of costs? The ability to trade to other locations is interesting but not the priority. I am also trying to do a cost comparison between going for a time share v. renting a property every year.

Thanks!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 5, 2011)

julieandtheboys said:


> We love Incline Village. We have rented at a townhouse a couple times recently and it is a perfect location for us. Skiing at Diamond Peak, the lake, casinos no longer our speed. Family of four, school age boys. The drive is no big deal from the Bay Area.
> 
> That said, please explain to me the ins and outs of the Hyatt system. I've researched the tug board before when considering HGVC for Hawaii. I know about the resale market being better than buying direct.
> 
> ...



Carmel85 or Kal want to take this one?

Most likely you will need 1880 to 2000 points. Hyatt has deeded, fixed weeks for owners so I would try to buy a week number at HHS that you would most likely use. 


-TJ


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 5, 2011)

If you're looking for Christmas/New Years, you're probably going to want a 2200 point week. They're currently going for between $9,000 and $11,000 on eBay, more expensive through other outlets. There are also closing and transfer costs.

Kal's site is a tremendous resource whenever one is starting out with Hyatt:

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm


----------



## julieandtheboys (Jan 5, 2011)

Is Ebay a safe and legitimate site to buy resale?


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 5, 2011)

In the overwhelming amount of purchases, it is. I have purchased and sold a half dozen timeshares on eBay without any problems.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jan 6, 2011)

*Christmas at High Sierra Lodge*

And you can get a good ski week there just using your Hyatt points.  I am already confirmed for Dec 24th to 31st, 2011 at High Sierra Lodge!, using my Hyatt Beach House week.

Good luck,
Dewey


----------



## mwwich (Jan 7, 2011)

julieandtheboys said:


> We love Incline Village. We have rented at a townhouse a couple times recently and it is a perfect location for us. Skiing at Diamond Peak, the lake, casinos no longer our speed. Family of four, school age boys. The drive is no big deal from the Bay Area.
> 
> That said, please explain to me the ins and outs of the Hyatt system. I've researched the tug board before when considering HGVC for Hawaii. I know about the resale market being better than buying direct.
> 
> ...



We bought Hyatt resale last year, and have owned Marriott for 5 years.  Just learning Hyatt but starting to believe it's a superior product,in quality but particularly ease of use.  You have so many months to reserve your home resort week, so many months to reserve at another Hyatt, and so many months to move points to Interval for trading outside Hyatt.  Once you get that down it's pretty easy.

We bought 2 1300 point weeks that are fairly close together in terms of calender weeks so we can utilize the combined points.  In hindsight I would do differently and wait for a 2200 point week and have less maintenance fee's than two combined weeks.  But on the other hand we like the flexibility of 2600 points as we do at least two trips/year and sometimes want to go in peak season (using 1880 or more points for the peak season trip with enough left for an off-season trip).

One other downside for Hyatt is they do not have many timeshare resorts, however I believe they trade very well in II so you can broaden your search if you want; however we haven't done this yet so just going by what I read on TUG.


----------



## LovinTheTropics (Jan 8, 2011)

if you plan on owning them for awhile, you may want to dump them and buy a 1880 or 2200 point week.... In about 5 years, they will pay for themselves (owning one and not two) in the saving's of MF's.....

I own an 1100 point week that I have had for about 3 years and wish I had waited... I could have an 1880 week now for the same price


----------



## optimist (Jan 8, 2011)

If you want to travel xmas week to Incline Village, then that is the week you should buy.  The week you own DOES matter in the Hyatt system because that is the only way you will be guaranteed it's use.  Just because you have enough points doesn't mean you can reserve it,  it means you have to take your chances on availability with everyone else.  
All holiday weeks are 2200 points (maybe the newer resorts are more, I don't know) but that is the minimum number of points you need to book a holiday week.  Summer is less, 1800 points would be enough.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Julie and the Boys,

Carmel85 here per Tahoe Joe!!!!



You are almost there in buying a Hyatt Lake Tahoe Great Resort.

First if you want to go during weeks 51 or 52 (prefered) you will want to buy a unit aprox cost around 21-24k on the resale market.


In regards to Summer from the July 4th to August 20 Lake Tahoe Hyatt is really really busy just like week 52 most owners come year in year out. You see the same owners and it is really fun and family friendly.


Summer weeks go from between 22-26k.

The nice think about Hyatt Lake Tahoe the HOA Board is made up of owners just like you.  The Board listens to concerns and upgreade the owners want with our relaly raising our fees much at all.

I would suggest you talk will Bill Gabrielli  billgabrielli@gmail.com he is the HOA resaler the HOA board has chosen over all other agents.

Personally I met Bill last year at the wine and cheese at the resort and he is very honest and straight forward.  Bill can find something you and your family will enjoy for many years to come.  Bill has a list just shoot him a email and Im sure he can make it happen.

Finally the HOA Board at Hyatt is meeting on the 20th of January are any tuggers going to be there?

Carmel85


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 8, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> If you're looking for Christmas/New Years, you're probably going to want a 2200 point week. They're currently going for between $9,000 and $11,000 on eBay, more expensive through other outlets. There are also closing and transfer costs.
> 
> Kal's site is a tremendous resource whenever one is starting out with Hyatt:
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm



Kals website is the BEST of the BEST but even Kal has not update the prices in 2010 he only shows 2 or 3 units with prices on his website.

Kal is Mr Hyatt the BEST,  and many other thank him for all he does with his GREAT website.


Please fine me a Hyatt Lake Tahoe weks 51 or 52 for 9-11k and I will buy them all and so will a few other Tahoe owners.

Maybe you can find these prices in PR or FL Hyatts but not Lake Tahoe or at least I have not seen it.


Ebay is just that, sometime you can get a great HONEST deal and owner or you can get SNAKE Eyes.   I have seen this both ways I would use caution

Before you buy on ebay check out the seller big time, I remember in 2009/2010 there was a company selling Hyatts all voer the place and they were pure cheats. So please sure caution.

Look for a honest and reliable realestate agent like Bill who the HOA actually interviewd and all5 board members went with Bill to be they HOA High Sierra Lidge Resaler.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 8, 2011)

During my short ownership at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge (week 7, 2200 points), I had no problem reserving week 52 (New Year) and week 27 (July4th). As long as you have enough points and you put yourself on the wait-list early enough, you should have no problem getting almost any week at most of the resorts. This is one aspect that I liked about HVC. That being said, you will need 4200 points if you would like to go there every year for 1 week in X-mas and 1 week in summer. Also, it will be best to buy the weeks that would grant you points in time to make the available reservation early enough. I am a bit rusty here but Kal has explained in details on his website and others have done so as well on this board. Please read as much as you can before making any purchase decision.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 8, 2011)

LisaH said:


> During my short ownership at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge (week 7, 2200 points), I had no problem reserving week 52 (New Year) and week 27 (July4th). As long as you have enough points and you put yourself on the wait-list early enough, you should have no problem getting almost any week at most of the resorts. This is one aspect that I liked about HVC. That being said, you will need 4200 points if you would like to go there every year for 1 week in X-mas and 1 week in summer. Also, it will be best to buy the weeks that would grant you points in time to make the available reservation early enough. I am a bit rusty here but Kal has explained in details on his website and others have done so as well on this board. Please read as much as you can before making any purchase decision.




LisaH


I know a long time Hyatt family that just this year did not get week 52 nor 4th of July and his wife knows the system very well.

It was way easier  last year but remember Hyatt Carmel now is on a level playing field with the same point value for a 1 bedroom unit and Hyatt Carmel owners are trading for Tahoe now.

Come to a wine and cheese at the resort and you will see,Carmel owners every where in Tahoe.

So you might not always get week 52 or Summer months in tahoe unless you buy the week you exacly want then you  have that in your pocket year in year out.


----------



## wilma (Jan 9, 2011)

Who is the current manager at the High Sierra Lodge? Email? The last manager I met was Alicia Moe but I sent her an email and it was rejected.


----------



## TexasHyattGirl (Jul 22, 2011)

*Incline Village*

We love Incline too!  So much that we stay 7 weeks in the summer! Hope all is well!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 20, 2011)

TexasHyattGirl said:


> We love Incline too!  So much that we stay 7 weeks in the summer! Hope all is well!



7 weeks must be nice in Tahoe in the summer enjoy it.


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 20, 2011)

Carmel85 said:


> Please fine me a Hyatt Lake Tahoe weks 51 or 52 for 9-11k and I will buy them all and so will a few other Tahoe owners.



Respectfully, Carmel, I don't think you need to buy a fixed week 51 or 52 to get that week at Incline Village.  I've seen it available quite regularly on the website when I've been browsing availability.

Christmas appears less frequently than New Year's.

I agree with you that if you MUST have it, you should buy fixed.  But I think you will USUALLY get it if you are smart and get on the wait list quickly.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 20, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> Respectfully, Carmel, I don't think you need to buy a fixed week 51 or 52 to get that week at Incline Village.  I've seen it available quite regularly on the website when I've been browsing availability.
> 
> Christmas appears less frequently than New Year's.
> 
> I agree with you that if you MUST have it, you should buy fixed.  But I think you will USUALLY get it if you are smart and get on the wait list quickly.



Yes you may be right but not always expecially if you just want to do a nice little 4 day and keep the bulk of your points for another trip.

I guess this year it is all messed up because of week 53.

It is nice that you can buy a fixed week at Hyatt that is really the only thing you can count on all the other weeks are a toss up in getting in.


----------



## chalucky (Aug 20, 2011)

We traded in to Hyatt High Sierra for the MLK Jan 16 week. Can someone
please let me know what hotel amenities are available and not available to us?

Thanks


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 20, 2011)

chalucky said:


> We traded in to Hyatt High Sierra for the MLK Jan 16 week. Can someone
> please let me know what hotel amenities are available and not available to us?
> 
> Thanks



You get to use everything at the hotel (gym,pool,hot tub,lake(beach) the HOA owners at HSL pay over 93k for this access so everybody can use this if you are staying at HSL.

Also that time of year you can take the bus/shuttles to all the ski resorts on the northside of Tahoe,pick up is at the main Hyatt hotel.

Enjoy the resort.


----------

